# Post per page....



## TheReal7 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Chris....is there a way to change how many posts are on a page when looking at a topic? Right now its 10, and I wind up doing a lot of clicking on the next page. Maybe make it 25 posts per page? Anyone else's thought?


----------



## Shannon (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd be cool with that.


----------



## Leon (Mar 24, 2006)

you can set it yourself, in your Control Panel. i have mine set to 20.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## Donnie (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah, what Leon said. Der.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 24, 2006)

Damn.. i looked...but was just skimming for the number 10 LOL


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

Shannon said:


> I'd be cool with that.


Dude, you'd be cool with anything. You're so cool you'd be cool with a side order of grits n' chitlins.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have mine at 40 because I like the continuity, so it's funny when somebody says "It's on page 4" and I'm like...there are 2 pages...


----------



## Leon (Mar 24, 2006)

i used to have mine set to 30, but pages were loading slow due to the increased number of animated smilies draaaaaaaging my old browser down 

my computer + Galeon (browser) + 20 posts per page = smooth forum experience


----------



## Drew (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm still set at 10. 

I'll go change that so, um, I can be trendy and have the same browsing experience as all ya'll.


----------



## Leon (Mar 25, 2006)

still at 10? jeez, that's so 2005.

lol


----------



## Shannon (Mar 25, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Dude, you'd be cool with anything. You're so cool you'd be cool with a side order of grits n' chitlins.


While I appreciate the compliment, I will definately pass on grits n' chitlins.


----------

